# Bo Dallas Sucks!



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I have seen a little of Bo Dallas. Not enough to hate him, apparently, but enough to believe he doesn't look quite ready to show up in the WWE. They must have some reason for pushing him into the RR match, I guess we'll just have to trust that creative in the WWE knows what they're doing. Right? :side:

Another thread in one of the forums here put forth the idea of having a young guy playing the role of a 1-2-3 Kid type of wrestler. You think that's where they might be thinking about going with this? Why else throw a guy like him into the RR? As bad as some booking decisions have been lately, it would be absolutely ludicrous to put Dallas in the RR just to have him tossed out quickly not to be seen or heard from for however long. What a waste of a RR spot that could have just gone to any other jobber in that case. He better show up on Raw and show me something.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

He's talented. He's still young, has a lot to learn, but the potential is there. Jesus, Cody Rhodes was a bland rube when he came into the WWE, but he became better than we all expected. Be patient with Dallas. He's gotten high praise, from the Big Show, from the NXT bookers, meaning Dusty and Triple H. 

Kruger, O'Brian, Harper, Graves and such all have characters that need time to develop and get over, and the best time for that is after Wrestlemania. They will be wasted any earlier than that. Dallas, who has not real gimmick, will be able to bypass this difficulty.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

He should use a transgender gimmick.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

He's young and unproven. People are shaking their heads wondering why he is there.
This came to me while reading another thread:
What if he is going to end up being Damien Sandow's "apprentice"? That way he could stick around and not have to do too much other than nod his head at Sandow and carry his bags and such. The more I think about this the more likely it seems.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

I only heard of this guy because of his inclusion into the Royal Rumble. They could've used that spot for a Gillberg cameo instead. More people would've cared.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

He looks like he should be in fucking Twilight, not a wrestling ring.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

The guy has a generic look, no personality and the cookie cutter "exciting young guy hungry for competition". 

Indeed Cody Rhodes also was gimmickless and bland. That's why he sucked so badly until he become Dashing. 

Also, I know Bo Dallas sounds terrible. It makes Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger and Heath Slater cool.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Bo Dallas = Justin Gabriel with worse ring skill


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

He's, what, 21? 22? Plenty of time to improve. He's already good in the ring.


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

They got him in the Royal Rumble so he must be doing something right. Corey Graves is the shit though.


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

They got him in the Royal Rumble so he must be doing something right. Corey Graves is the shit though.


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

They got him in the Royal Rumble so he must be doing something right. Corey Graves is the shit though.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

His gimmmick should be a shemale.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I just don't see it with Bo. He's _very _young and from what I've seen of him so far, has a _long _way to go. Then again, I didn't see anything in Husky Harris, Titus O'Neill, Darren Young or Heath Slater before they got repackaged and got some time to show their stuff. I'm still willing to give him a chance. After all, he is only 22 or whatever. He's got time on his side. Compared to the other NXT guys he's competing with right now though, him getting the exposure of a Rumble spot is fucking BS. It's too early for him.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

LoMein said:


> They got him in the Royal Rumble so he must be doing something right.


Fellatio. rton2


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Heel said:


> He looks like he should be in fucking Twilight, not a wrestling ring.


Even _Twilight_ wouldn't take him


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

This belongs here


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

The only positive thing I can think about Bo is that Rocky Maivia became The Rock. But at least Rocky Maivia had a good look and was in shape, Bo looks like a flabby shemale and sucks at everything else too. If they are calling him up to job to the likes of Maddox and PTPs then great, if they try to give him any sort of push he's going to completely bomb. 

And the post above is gold :lmao


----------



## Xavier Lovecraft (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope he gets eliminated in one second. But whatever they do with him I hope to God it involves a mask.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

He needs to come out with elf ears. Legolas wannabe.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Bo Dallas vs Wade Barret.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Dallas overcame the odds for the first time tonight.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Meh. Don't really care for him.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Get use to him. 

He's your next Intercontinental champion.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

He's an awful human being.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

They could have brought in Bray Wyatt, Kassius Ohno, Adrian Neville or Xavier Woods, but they brought in this geek? Why? I'm also starting to believe that Vince hates wrestlers from the UK now.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

GOON The Legend said:


> He's an awful human being.


----------



## ChocolatePain (May 29, 2012)

You [email protected]


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I hate that ******-faced nothing. He isn't fit to even be in Bray Wyatt's cult. To have him go 20 minutes in the Rumble and eliminate a current champion is a disgrace.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Didn't see enough out of Bo to make him the next IC champion. I'm surprised that he's probably going to get a feud with Barrett out of this appearance but as long as it doesn't last so long, that's fine. Gives Barrett's reign some credibility by keeping him in a feud (that he'll hopefully squash in) and gives us a look at Dallas.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

x78 said:


> Dallas overcame the odds for the first time tonight.


Mother of god.

As the nightmare of cena seems to be closer to its end than its beginning, a new sinister force of overcoming the odds is born. The Reign of Bo Dallas is upon us. Superman II


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

He's a ******* dork. Dude should be fired, especially since so many more talented guys them him are not signed.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

He's awesome. I like him in the ring, screw you all.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

No

I just...

FUCKING NO


I can't believe a wrestling god like WADE BARRETT was euthanized by a fucking stupid looking piece of garbage like Bo fucking Dallas.

This is absolute monkey cock and the WWE should be ashamed that they let his fucking asswipe eliminate a great force that is the BARRETT BARRAGE.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

Bill Las Vegas > Bo Dallas


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm hoping he's fed to Barrett now, to generate heat.

Edit: Gah why did it send it three times >.<


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Please Delete


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Please Delete


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

What a waste of Wade in the Rumble.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

Bo Dallas future Halll of famer


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

He did fine and the Barrett elimination is a nice little story. Barrett got revenge too. It's like Maven/Undertaker years ago. The only thing I don't get is why Bo Dallas, because Richie Steamboat would have made much more sense considering Barrett's beef with his father lately. Or perhaps they are building towards a Barrett versus NXT rookies scenario.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Bo Dallas is terrible. He looked clueless in the Rumble last night, and he didn't do anything worth mentioning in the ring - just some kicks and punches..


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Bo is a legend!


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The Corre said:


> Bo Dallas is terrible. He looked clueless in the Rumble last night, and he didn't do anything worth mentioning in the ring - just some kicks and punches..


He was supposed to look somewhat clueless, he's the blue chipper underdog. I do agree his arsenal isn't anything special, there are better guys on NXT's roster but whatever.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> He did fine and the Barrett elimination is a nice little story. Barrett got revenge too. It's like Maven/Undertaker years ago. The only thing I don't get is why Bo Dallas, because Richie Steamboat would have made much more sense considering Barrett's beef with his father lately. Or perhaps they are building towards a Barrett versus NXT rookies scenario.


Didn't even think about Steamboat, would have made a hell of a lot more sense.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

he should win the divas title


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

He's a big joke. If he didn't have a famous family member, he would have been released a long time ago.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Y'all are just haters. Bo Dallas is the true American Badass!!


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Bo lasted 20 minutes in his first Rumble man and for an NXT rookie, he did a great job especially with the number he came in at and eliminated Barrett which is like a huge upset


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Quasi Juice said:


> He did fine and the Barrett elimination is a nice little story. Barrett got revenge too. *It's like Maven/Undertaker years ago.* The only thing I don't get is why Bo Dallas, because Richie Steamboat would have made much more sense considering Barrett's beef with his father lately. Or perhaps they are building towards a Barrett versus NXT rookies scenario.


thats exactly what I thought of when it happened!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Y'all are just haters. Bo Dallas is the true American Badass!!


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

RiZE said:


> Get use to him.
> 
> He's your next Intercontinental champion.


I hate this. Barrett makes the IC Title look important with his star presence and tbey'll throw it all away for Bo Dallas?


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

TempestH said:


> I hate this. Barrett makes the IC Title look important with his star presence and tbey'll throw it all away for Bo Dallas?


If Bo Dallas is worth a contract and is one for the future of WWE then I'll get my groan in now. How do creative get things so wrong?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, better get used to him, as someone said before, he already feels like Cena back when he debuted.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

TrentBarretaFan said:


> Bo Dallas = Justin Gabriel with worse ring skill


In other words, totally worthless.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

is there a GIF of Barrett knocking this little bitch into the next ice age yet?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I actually enjoyed him in the Rumble but why do I feel WWE are building this guy to be a big star in 5 years... I just get that feeling, the guy is young and got a lot of rubs from people in the rumble. eliminating Wade Barrett was pretty much the Undertaker/Maven moment of this era. I am going to enjoy the ride to see what happens to him, then again I was watching John Cena closely when he debuted agaisnt Kurt Angle and here we are... so it can be a blessing and a curse in the long run. Lets not judge until we know more. :S


----------



## lorex (Jan 8, 2010)

WWE creative has done a poor job of building up new maineventers to sell the PPV's in recient years, hence the reliance on retired tallent to come back for a boost. As part of building from within they gave an NXT guy a chance at being in the Rumble and decided Bo Dallas would be good to put into the Rumble for some experience and also to remind the WWE fans that there is some young tallent that they are developing for the future. Who knows if Bo Dallas will be successful but I would much rather see a young guy get a chance in the Rumble rather than seeing The King or worse Micheal Cole. I thought Bo did alright for himself and credit to the commentary guys for not automatically dismessing the guy and playing along with the idea that anyone can win.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm honestly indifferent about him. Nothing seems to stand out about him.

I'll just say one thing though. If WWE gives him some sort of creeper gimmick, he'll fit right in. He's got some weird ******* creepy look down.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Beat Barrett on Raw smh


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The fuck is wrong with this baby back bitch? Fuck off son, seriously.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I've seen some charisma black holes in my day, but Bo Dallas is on another level. His mic skills are evn more cringeworthy than John Morrison's and I don't see anything remotely good about his in ring. The kid has man boobs too. Ugh.. 

Like I stated ina nother thread, I'm sure this storyline with Barrett was all meant for Richie Steamboat (who is almost as boring as Dallas), due to Barrett's interaction with Rick the Dragon a few weeks ago. But Apparently Richie is injured so we've got Bo Dallas instead stepping up.... unfortunately for us. Yes he is horrible and yes he just beat Barrett on Raw... I really hope Barrett will pull the "I underestimated the noob" route and then knocks his stupid smile into the 8th row next time they face off.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

These idiots should have placed Steamboats son in the match, at least it would have made great sense. His son could have started a journey where aimed to become WWE champion, something his father couldn't achieve, that there is storytelling. How in the world did they mess that up.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The dude looks like Tommy Wiseau.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Since i don't care about the IC title, i hope Dallas takes it from Barrett so he can move to the main event.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

TheGreatBanana said:


> These idiots should have placed Steamboats son in the match, at least it would have made great sense. His son could have started a journey where aimed to become WWE champion, something his father couldn't achieve, that there is storytelling. How in the world did they mess that up.


I think that was the original plan, but he is injured Banana


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

huge fan of Bo trolling the entire Barrett Barrage.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I assume the Garage is closed for business after last night. unk2


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bo Dallas is probably the only wrestler in the WWE that I despise more than Sheamus. I've seen his FCW and NXT work and the man is completely cringe inducing in everything he does. I don't know what WWE sees in him, I really don't. I'll give him credit that he was able to get into WWE at such a young age, but then again he is 3rd generation so he kind of had a guarantee ticket really. I really hope he just becomes a low carder for life, but WWE looks to want him to be the next Cena. FML


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Moment I saw him this was my instant reaction.


----------



## The Beer Eagle (Nov 28, 2012)

Bo Dallas looks like he came from the same fucked up batch of clones as drew macintyre


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I feel like this guy should be a heel. What is there to like about him?


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

he will cut his hair,get 6-pack abs .(Jacob from Twilight)
then he gets over with crowd,girls will love him.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I have to say, I was suprised I kind of enjoyed the match and I even felt a bit sorry for
no reactions. (Only a few "Let's go Bo"-Chants.) But lol @ the win.

As long as I hear some more Barrett talking and promos... well... I'm okay with it.
Better than Jobber Entrance, Jobber match, leave without a word.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

He should wear a mask or something. Just lol at his face, he looks like a retard.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Beating fucking Wade Barrett fpalm


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Rocky Maivia.


----------



## TehBrain (Oct 4, 2012)

I've seen a few of Bo's matches here and there the last year or so. I like him enough. But I just looked him up as sort of a refresher and to see the match with barrett. After my refresher, I still like him.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Terrible name, no personality, gimmickless, generic look...

I know he's still young and he can improve, but why didn't they use Corey Graves, Connor O'Brian or Kassius Ohno instead of that drone?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Bo dallas actually has a face thats perfect for a mask. give this dude new attire..with a half face mask


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I liked his perfomance against Wade on Raw this past Monday. He actually didn't have a long match, but he looked solid in-ring and he already defeated a Intercontinental Champion in his first match.


----------



## Cuyahoga_D (Nov 18, 2012)

RiZE said:


> Get use to him.
> 
> He's your next Intercontinental champion.


yes he is. wade is too big for the ic title. time for him to go play with the big boys with his boring ass.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The guy not only looks like a ****** but he makes guys like Bryan, Punk and Jericho look like fucking Phil Heath. Pick up a weight *******.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Honestly the kind of guy you want to bully and just beat the fuck out of, I already hate him more than Cena due to his face alone, I would pay to beat the fuck out of him or watch Lesnar get stiff on him.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I hate the guy. Why is everyone in WWE believe he will be the face of WWE in the future?
WWE should give the IC title to Justin Gabriel or A-Ry instead.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Not my kind of wrestler from what i saw but I would give him a chance to prove himself, just don't go over Barret please.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bo dallas is the kind of guy tna would push

green as fuck and no appealing attributes


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

optikk sucks said:


> bo dallas is the kind of guy tna would push
> 
> green as fuck and no appealing attributes


:lmao

Please, tell me, who in TNA, save for Hardy who sells merchandise, is being pushed that is green as fuck with no appealing attributes?

Meanwhile, I think it's a bit of a push for some 22 year old kid to walk in to the rumble, eliminate the current IC champ, get called out by said champ the next night on raw, and win again against the champ. That's a bit of a push. And TNA's show last night was better than anything WWE has done in 2013 so far. But go ahead, tell me that the WWE is better because they are bigger.



get hogan out said:


> Rocky Maivia.


No, not really. Nothing alike.



















One had "the look" of a star, even if he seemed to be awkward and lacking in charisma, he was an ok ring worker and didn't look like a fucking transvestite.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Double post. mb.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

His character sucks, honestly. I've seen millions of "I love pain" gimmicks and he's one of the worst.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Also the "I enjoy pain" thing doesn't fit on Bo Dallas. Not even close to that.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Also the "I enjoy pain" thing doesn't fit on Bo Dallas. Not even close to that.


If anything, that fits on people like Mason Ryan, Ryback, Zeke, etc, you know.. guys who look intimidating and are big and look like guys that actually.. DO enjoy pain and could pull it off 10x better than this guy? I'm not trying to sound like Kevin Nash and praise the big guys but the "I love pain, I love to hurt people, blah blah blah" gimmicks work on big 7 foot over 270+ pound guys rather than a guy who has a body of an 18 year old and a guy who LOOKS younger than 18.

And yes, I know I know, Inb4 _"Give him a chance, he's young, give him a break! :cuss:"_ I know he's young and he's pretty much getting started when you think about it, but it doesn't mean I should give him a break just because of his age and just because he hasn't been around for a while. & You could bring up how people ripped Cody Rhodes a new asshole when he came around and then a few years later he gets better and better and better, but atleast his gimmick wasn't something that makes no sense and that doesn't fit him at all. But then again, he basically had no gimmick until maybe after he left Legacy. :lol


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

BO is a future World Champion. Get used to him.

:cena2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Fargerov said:


> BO is a future World Champion. Get used to him.
> 
> :cena2


if Cena speaks highly of him soon, the Bo Dallas haters will be fucked. :cena3


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Does he love pain? I bet he does in his anus.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> If anything, that fits on people like Mason Ryan, Ryback, Zeke, etc, you know.. guys who look intimidating and are big and look like guys that actually.. DO enjoy pain and could pull it off 10x better than this guy? I'm not trying to sound like Kevin Nash and praise the big guys but the "I love pain, I love to hurt people, blah blah blah" gimmicks work on big 7 foot over 270+ pound guys rather than a guy who has a body of an 18 year old and a guy who LOOKS younger than 18.


I'm going to disagree here. I think that the bigger guys are better served as not acknowledging pain. As in, "These smaller guys can't even produce a sensation worth me noticing." Some of the best, "I love pain," gimmicks were pulled off by average wrestling sized guys -- who are goliaths by real world standards, but apples and oranges. Who doesn't remember Raven smiling until he passed out in his match with Chris Benoit? 

None of this applies in Bo Dallas' case, of course. He's just terrible.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I love that virtually everyone hates him because its justified. Theres absolutely nothing appealing about this guy. Hes just fucking awful and hard to look it. If he gets the Cena push without the talent to back it up hes going to be an epic flop.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wasn't one of the reasons WWE haven't brought up Kassius Ohno is because he looks a little pudgy?, if that's so, how does this chubby charisma vacuum get a win against one of the toughest looking guys in the buisness?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Algernon said:


> I love that virtually everyone hates him because its justified. Theres absolutely nothing appealing about this guy. Hes just fucking awful and hard to look it. If he gets the Cena push without the talent to back it up hes going to be an epic flop.





Jerichoholic274 said:


> Wasn't one of the reasons WWE haven't brought up Kassius Ohno is because he looks a little pudgy?, if that's so, how does this chubby charisma vacuum get a win against one of the toughest looking guys in the buisness?


Bo Dallas is Cena's buddy. Cena likes him. Bo Dallas is a fucking ****** who is super friendly to the point where it is unrealistic and makes him punchable, is more skinny fat than CM Punk, looks like the product of Sarah Jessica Parker having sex with an actual horse, has no charisma but tries to fake charisma, can't talk for shit, and is generally just a fucking ******.

All of that is for moot though because guess what, he's John Cena's friend.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Probably swallows too. ***.

Seriously though he's awful. 

Terrible look, terrible on the mic, terrible in the ring, he'd look more in place in the divas division.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

I would love to see Lesnar Vs. Bo Dallas in an MMA match. :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Im sorry to repeat myself, but the guy looks like Tommy Wiseau. He just does


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

I hate Bo Dallas. He doesn't have anything special about him, he doesn't have the look, really no charisma so far. Just don't like him. Also putting him directly into the IC championship scene in my eyes is ridiculous. He doesn't deserve it at all.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Bo Dallas is so god-damn hateable, like, to the point where losing in WWE I can't even enjoy, I would have to see him actually getting beaten up in reality. The kind of guy you want to see get beat up. Why they gave him a win over Wade fucking Barrett is fucking unbelievable. Like what the fuck, they give Barrett a win over Orton, and they give Orton a win over Cesaro. That means by the WWE food chain, Dallas>Barrett>Orton>Cesaro.

Fuck you WWE and fuck you Bo Dallas. I hate Bo Dallas more than Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

I like Bo Dallas. Has some spark in him, people are forgetting he's very young and new to the roster, or at least the main one, and he comes from a legendary wrestling family. If his brother could reinvent himself as NXT's hottest act, then I think there is more to Dallas than meets the eye.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nobody's forgetting he's young, he just sucks and shouldn't be on the main roser. You don't put somebody on tv before they're ready, just look at what happened to Sin Cara. If that means he has to be down there for years, then keep him down for years. If he spent 5 more years in developmental, he'd still only be 27. It's kinda ridiculous that this green 22 year old is on the roster while there's guys still in developmental in their mid 30's.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Gareth Mallroy said:


> I like Bo Dallas. Has some spark in him, people are forgetting he's very young and new to the roster, or at least the main one, and he comes from a legendary wrestling family. If his brother could reinvent himself as NXT's hottest act, then I think there is more to Dallas than meets the eye.


None of this matters when he looks like a fucking transvestite. 

The fact is that nobody is ever going to cheer for him, there is no way. I could see "X-Pac Heat" becoming "Bo Dallas Heat" at one point.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I cant stand him. He is some what better than Husky Harris though. Husky is god awful.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

^Did you ever heard about Bray Wyatt?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

x iCame2Play x said:


> I cant stand him. He is some what better than Husky Harris though. Husky is god awful.


Oh, have you got some NXT to catch up on.....


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Husky Harris is to Bray Wyatt what Dr. Isaac Yankum is to kane.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> None of this matters when he looks like a fucking transvestite.
> 
> The fact is that nobody is ever going to cheer for him, there is no way. I could see "X-Pac Heat" becoming "Bo Dallas Heat" at one point.


Like facial looks have ever mattered to the WWE. Bret Hart, the Undertaker and Austin never would have been pushed. All three looked like gargoyles. And Hulk Hogan as well.

I highly doubt it will be this bad for Dallas. I see him having a good career. This is just another case of the internet hyping something up when there is no cause for it. Like Ambrose.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Bo Dallas might just be the worst sports entertainer on earth.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Fuck Bo Dallas


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Gareth Mallroy said:


> Like facial looks have ever mattered to the WWE. Bret Hart, the Undertaker and Austin never would have been pushed. All three looked like gargoyles. And Hulk Hogan as well.
> 
> I highly doubt it will be this bad for Dallas. I see him having a good career. This is just another case of the internet hyping something up when there is no cause for it. Like Ambrose.












































4 of these people look like wrestlers. You know, guys who, fight to make money, and are the best in the world. One of them looks like a cheap hooker that you call when you're staying in some shitty hut in Hawaii. You tell me which one is which.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Gareth Mallroy said:


> Like facial looks have ever mattered to the WWE. Bret Hart, the Undertaker and Austin never would have been pushed. All three looked like gargoyles. And Hulk Hogan as well.
> 
> I highly doubt it will be this bad for Dallas. I see him having a good career. This is just another case of the internet hyping something up when there is no cause for it. Like Ambrose.


You must be related to Dallas. How can anyone defend this ****** LMAO. :cheer


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

x iCame2Play x said:


> I cant stand him. He is some what better than Husky Harris though. Husky is god awful.


Not even close. Get to watching NXT and watch Bray Wyatt.

As for Bo, he's just so bland. I don't see anything great about him.


----------



## RKOqueen (Mar 27, 2008)

He legit freaks me out - just goofy and greasy and so...yikes! Nothing interesting about him IMO.


----------



## koop (Nov 12, 2009)

You can tell he was reading from cue cards tonight on Raw haha


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

weird looking face
no body at all
no mic skills
small

this guy doesn't deserve to be on my screen


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

His promo on Raw...good godfpalm. One of the worst I heard in recent years. The guy couldn't stop smiling and was making no sense.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

this has to be the most awful employee in the history of the wwe


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Everything he does is so bad, it's almost funny.


----------



## AxSL (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree. There's nothing special about Bo Dallas at all. Does anyone have a good explanation why this guy got a win over Barrett?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

AxSL said:


> I agree. There's nothing special about Bo Dallas at all. Does anyone have a good explanation why this guy got a win over Barrett?


They see something in him obviously. It's professional wrestling, and you can always use a boyish type "face". The long hair, and the throw back wrestling theme. I remember when Rocky Maivia debuted, and how exactly the wrestling world took him in. Now I don't see that type of charisma, or talent in Bo as which The Rock displayed a year later after he debuted as Rocky Maivia. The WWE realizes it needs credible mid card face talents. This is how they go about building one. Kids will start to take a liking to him, trust me on this. Give him a year, and all the kids will love Bo. It's a shame, but likely very true.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Can we just replace him with Kassius Ohno [Chris Hero]? 

Would anyone have an issue with that?


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Why all this hate, she's talented, I think she's the best diva in wwe at the moment.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Fans should start "We want Wyatt" chants. That would be awesome.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

There are lots of guys on the NXT roster who should've been called up before Bo Dallas.

But honestly, I feel that if they were going to push a new face into the fold this close to WrestleMania, they shouldn't have called up any of the rookies and should've just pushed someone like Justin Gabriel, Zack Ryder, or Alex Riley to feud with Barrett.


----------



## idontdoroids (Jun 14, 2014)

I registered here just to say Bo Dallas sucks! His ring skills are whack, his appearance is terrible, he looks like the pilsberry dough girl. Is the WWE getting that desperate for personalities?! He should cut his greasy ass hair and be one of those generic cops that comes the the ring when they are trying to escort a wrestler out of the building. I don't see him qualifying for anything better honestly. How are you gonna bring a personality in like Bray Wyatt and then bring this jabrone into the ring? Hell even santino is better than this guy..


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

I like his whole shtick, he's just very one-dimensional. It's the same promo and squash match every week. I guess character development is too much to ask for from WWE. He really makes it work though.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Joshi said:


> Why all this hate, she's talented, I think she's the best diva in wwe at the moment.


Why this Diva is allowed to compete topless. I thought wwe is PG.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

He is very irritating, which i suppose is good for a heel  but i don't understand why he is getting pushed so much, while they future endeavor Guys like Jinder and Drew.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

He eventually got stale to me.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I still stand by the opinion that his ring and mic skills are putrid, but I've come around to his troll character in his recent weeks. I've caught the stuff he's done on NXT with the character recently, and I've been laughing through a lot of it, so he is entertaining me. I think this might change once he starts getting pushed over wrestlers I mark for on the main roster, but currently I'm truly enjoying his troll character!

And Bravo :clap to Bo Dallas for finding a way to entertain someone who disliked everything about his talent. If he can improve in the ring and polish his mic work, I may grow to mark for the guy.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

TrentBarretaFan said:


> Bo Dallas = Justin Gabriel with worse ring skill


you are very bad at comparing people and you should stop before you make more of an ass out of yourself. weren't you raised better than this? c'mon man...


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

NO! said:


> I like his whole shtick, he's just very one-dimensional. It's the same promo and squash match every week. I guess character development is too much to ask for from WWE. He really makes it work though.


he's on the mainstream roster, it'll take some time. I think they want to garner some heat. He's fucking annoying, I think that's the point.

I like bo dallas. I don't think he's a good wrestler, but he can be a solid mid card act cause his gimmick works1 I can definitely see him as IC champ.

His best feud for me was with sami zayn. He was so arrogant about being champ. It was really great shit


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

Bo Dallas does not suck at all, I view him as a potential top star in WWE. You may not like his gimmick(I personally love it), but the guy is a good athlete, has size, and loads of charisma and personality. Fans can be so short sighted at times, Bo Dallas in 2014 isn't a finished product. He has years ahead of him to develop a character that will draw money and get over, and I think he has the tools to do it.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

ThePandagirl20 said:


> Bo Dallas does not suck at all, I view him as a potential top star in WWE. You may not like his gimmick(I personally love it), but the guy is a good athlete, has size, and loads of charisma and personality. Fans can be so short sighted at times, Bo Dallas in 2014 isn't a finished product. He has years ahead of him to develop a character that will draw money and get over, and I think he has the tools to do it.


No, just no.

He's an awful athlete. Yes, he has size, if by size you mean belly, and he does not have charisma. He doesn't make people gravitate towards him at all. Why do you think people turn their backs on him in the crowd.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Agreed. He is woeful. He is so annoying. He's "get the f*ck off my tv" bad. Although scarily he's one of the better calls ups from the most recent batch.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> No, just no.
> 
> He's an awful athlete. Yes, he has size, if by size you mean belly, and he does not have charisma. He doesn't make people gravitate towards him at all. *Why do you think people turn their backs on him in the crowd.*


Because they were told to.

http://pwinsider.com/article/84882/wwe-nxt-spoilers-for-tonight.html?p=1


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

MarkDa2nd said:


> Because they were told to.
> 
> http://pwinsider.com/article/84882/wwe-nxt-spoilers-for-tonight.html?p=1


They turned their backs on Bo moooonths before that.

As soon as he won the title last year they started turning their backs to him.


----------



## desamot (Dec 7, 2013)

I like the gimmick. Wish I came up with it cause I could play it a lot better but he is doing fine as is.


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

Bo Dallas is a jobber material and nothing more.


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

The crowd's actually getting behind his schtick. Interesting to see where character development can take this.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

thread was bumped from the original Bo Dallas main roster attempt. :lmao


----------

